# *** CTS Turbo K04 Sale! ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Guys, We just received our most recent shipment of Borg Warner K04-064's for those of you looking for a little S3 type upgrade:



























Buy K04-064 from our secure online store for $1299

Checkout our blog and facebook for our upcoming projects:

Blog: www.ctsturbo.com 
Facebook: www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We have limited stock, so make sure you get your orders in before we run out and face another 6 month wait! :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

About 15 left on the shelf! A couple more being shipped out today.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW. Thats a steal! 

I'm going to repose this on golfMKV.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> WOW. Thats a steal!
> 
> I'm going to repose this on golfMKV.


 Free Shipping too!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

It's time for some rubber burning torque!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> Borg K04
> ....


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Building a 600HP hardware package for a MK5 R32.

Yup, we do that…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems
www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## Fornazari (Sep 19, 2005)

Is it plug and play or plug and PRAY in a 2007 BWA 2.0T FSI Passat? Or should I need adapt some conection?

(guess BWA and BPY engine are the same...)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Fornazari said:


> Is it plug and play or plug and PRAY in a 2007 BWA 2.0T FSI Passat? Or should I need adapt some conection?
> 
> (guess BWA and BPY engine are the same...)


These are OEM S3 K04-0064's, so you would need to adapt your DV and such, not too tough as others do it regularly. 

:beer:


----------



## Fornazari (Sep 19, 2005)

CTS Turbo said:


> These are OEM S3 K04-0064's, so you would need to adapt your DV and such, not too tough as others do it regularly.
> 
> :beer:


Do you have any idea about WHERE can I find a kit to dv relocation?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Fornazari said:


> Do you have any idea about WHERE can I find a kit to dv relocation?


Drop us a PM, and we can set you up. Don't forget to send the details of the year car you have. :thumbup:


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

these guys have come thru for me again for the third time, will be a repeat customer for as long as i own my vws....:thumbup: awesome service and great prices


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

RDIRTYTOO said:


> these guys have come thru for me again for the third time, will be a repeat customer for as long as i own my vws....:thumbup: awesome service and great prices


Thanks John!


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

got my goodies now time to play thanks again:thumbup:


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

Mine is on its way. All I have to say is I love clay


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Vinnyty said:


> Mine is on its way. All I have to say is I love clay


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

hmmmmm if i got this turbo w/injectors what else would I need to install this on my car? Software is not an issue.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Lawn_Mower said:


> hmmmmm if i got this turbo w/injectors what else would I need to install this on my car? Software is not an issue.


 You'd need the rest of our kit


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

Wish that a DV relocate wasn't needed. Otherwise, I would've jumped on this a long time ago.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GrayMarauder said:


> Wish that a DV relocate wasn't needed. Otherwise, I would've jumped on this a long time ago.


 This is JUST the turbo, and we're running very low, so if anyone needs JUST the turbo then I would suggest to buy very soon! :thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Conglomerate :heart: CTSTurbo.com

How do you guys stay in business when you have the best deals EVER?!

I'll be contacting you for a CTS mani and a prototype GTX series turbo soon for my next build.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Conglomerate :heart: CTSTurbo.com
> 
> How do you guys stay in business when you have the best deals EVER?!
> 
> I'll be contacting you for a CTS mani and a prototype GTX series turbo soon for my next build.


Thanks John we love you too man :heart:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

BJ rolled in today with his super clean Tiguan for a quick service. Usually service appointments aren’t very interesting, but BJs Tiguan is definitely a sight for sore eyes. BJ’s Tiggy features Porsche wheels, prototype CTS intake and a set of ST coilovers dialed down low… 










Checkout our Blog and Facebook: 

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems 

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

All of a sudden i want a Tiguan as a winter vehicle:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

SCIROCCO SPEED said:


> All of a sudden i want a Tiguan as a winter vehicle:thumbup::thumbup:


 Yeah, that thing looks sick.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

you guys need a lay-away program. :laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

SCIROCCO SPEED said:


> you guys need a lay-away program. :laugh:


Shoot us a PM, we have 100 on order right now


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does your ko4 kit come with a discharge pipe adapter or would just need to purchase the s3 discharge pipe?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

brekdown29 said:


> Does your ko4 kit come with a discharge pipe adapter or would just need to purchase the s3 discharge pipe?


 When you *buy the Kit, not the turbo alone*, you get everything you need to install it on a FSI including a DV relocation, this setup will work with your original discharge pipe and intake.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Well what do we have here… it looks like a maze of stainless steel, but don’t look too hard the bling bling stainless may hurt your eyes. All these goodies belong to two of our customers by the name of David B. and Michael U. who are the proud owners of CTS MK4 R32 Stage 4 turbo kits… Keep your eyes peeled for future updates from our friend John @ doTuning as he puts this hardware through its paces – [email protected] 










Checkout our Blog and Facebook: 

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems 

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

PM sent


----------

